# iPad download corruption



## davidkillion (Jul 18, 2009)

First, let me start off by saying that TiVo has stepped it up with the streaming feature, especially the fact that you can download to the mobile device. I work in Angola, Africa with poor internet connectivity, so loading up my iPad before travel was quite awesome. (Note: My Slingbox has been sold on eBay because it was worthless in Angola)

That said, there is a small problem. I'm using the new Roamio Pro and over half of the shows that I downloaded to my iPad have come across as blank (zero time), had errors (won't play), or hang before the end of the show. Is this a known issue that is being worked?

... re-downloading the shows from Angola is possible, but takes about 3 hours for a 30 minute show. It is especially frustrating when one of the 3 hour downloads ends up to be corrupted.

Any update on the Android app that will work with Stream?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

By "hang before the end of the show", do you mean that it shows "Show Finished" or whatever? Is the time bar part of the way through? If so, can you skip PAST it and back to approximately the right area?

If so, you may be seeing one of the issues I reported at
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512005


----------



## davidkillion (Jul 18, 2009)

mattack said:


> By "hang before the end of the show", do you mean that it shows "Show Finished" or whatever? Is the time bar part of the way through? If so, can you skip PAST it and back to approximately the right area?
> 
> If so, you may be seeing one of the issues I reported at
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512005


The time bar goes to the end, but it freezes before the end and an error message pops up saying that it cannot complete.


----------

